# Enzo Zidane. Numeri e giocate. Video



## admin (26 Febbraio 2014)

Enzo Zidane, figlio del grande Zinedine ex calciatore, tra le altre, di Juventus e Real Madrid.

Enzo è un classe 1995 e gioca con le giovanili del Real Madrid. 

Qui in basso potete vedere alcuni numeri del ragazzo che, a tratti, ricordano quelli del suo celebre papà.

Video da Youtube


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

magari diventa un millesimo del padre
che si dice di questo? Promette bene?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> magari diventa un millesimo del padre
> che si dice di questo? Promette bene?



Da quello che leggevo non asembra un predestinato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Da quello che leggevo non asembra un predestinato.



embè Zizou è unico


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> embè Zizou è unico



Ovvio. Non vorrei che fosse sponsorizzato più per il cognome che per altro.


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> magari diventa un millesimo del padre
> che si dice di questo? Promette bene?



Premetto una cosa, non è alle giovanili del Real perchè raccomandato dal cognome, lo è perchè se lo merita. 

Ma detto questo non sembra avere il talento del padre anche se a quest'età è molto difficile predire il futuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Premetto una cosa, non è alle giovanili del Real perchè raccomandato dal cognome, lo è perchè se lo merita.
> 
> Ma detto questo non sembra avere il talento del padre anche se a quest'età è molto difficile predire il futuro.



però non sembra tipo Maldini (quello del 96), da come ho capito può diventare un bel giocatore Enzo


----------



## O Animal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Dall'aspetto e dai movimenti nel video sembra più il figlio di Kakà che di Zidane...


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sisi ha delle qualità, ma non so se per giocare nel Real, secondo me non ci arriva in prima squadra. Almeno non subito dalla squadra riserve.


----------



## MisterBet (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sembra avere più talento il figlio più piccolo, Luca...un gran bel portierino, classe 1998...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> magari diventa un millesimo del padre
> che si dice di questo? Promette bene?



Ha ufficialmente scelto di chiamarsi Enzo Fernandez invece di Enzo Zidane,non ci crede manco lui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha ufficialmente scelto di chiamarsi Enzo Fernandez invece di Enzo Zidane,non ci crede manco lui



loool


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi questo allora che fine ha fatto?? Promette bene?


----------

